# LMAO... Best Plumber award...



## Haaser (Aug 25, 2009)

well guys i thought i would post these pics to give ya'll somthing to giggle about...

this is a job we have taken over after the property owner figured out he could not get it to pass inspection using his "handy man"...

its a hotel remodel, the town has just passed ABC, so the guy wants to turn the old kitchen into a night club...

ive got hundreds of photos ill post and we will play "whats wrong with this?" 

prey for us guys, this is the biggest mess ive EVER seen!!! we took this job on T&M, the owner has told me hes already invested around 40,000.00 in this. when i told him he was looking at another 25 - 30,000.00 turn key i thought he was going to  a golden brick...


any way, here are some pics of the "plumbing"


----------



## Haaser (Aug 25, 2009)

here are a couple more...



whats wrong with the concrete???


----------



## Leadworker (Sep 17, 2009)

*Wow*

First of all you can't use PVC for H&C water distibution. Not properly supported. No Firestop. This bad workmanship!!


----------



## AJX4 (Jan 17, 2008)

Have glue

we'll rule!:w00t:


----------



## Haaser (Aug 25, 2009)

This is nothing guys... i posted more pics HERE


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Where did he use pvc for pressurized water? All I saw was CPVC.



Leadworker said:


> First of all you can't use PVC for H&C water distibution. Not properly supported. No Firestop. This bad workmanship!!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

protechplumbing said:


> Where did he use pvc for pressurized water? All I saw was CPVC.


What he said, looks like cpvc to me.


----------



## Haaser (Aug 25, 2009)

What do you guys think about the top notch concrete work around the riser(post 2 pic 2)?:clap:they became GOOD friends with the chipping hammer.... they wanted to form it up 3" i said HELL no! 

i let stuff slide if its a mistake... but this was just plane LAZY!!!:furious:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

all I saw was cpvc too


----------



## Leadworker (Sep 17, 2009)

Here in los angeles we call that pvc!!


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

You may call it pvc but it is cpvc and code approved for hot and cold. look at the color of the glue it is flowguard gold Looks like it could use some more support though


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

AJX4 said:


> Have glue
> 
> we'll rule!:w00t:


RK44 I didn't know you where a member of this site! 

It's me, CH.


----------



## Leadworker (Sep 17, 2009)

*PVC and CPVC are not the same.*



naptown CR said:


> You may call it pvc but it is cpvc and code approved for hot and cold. look at the color of the glue it is flowguard gold Looks like it could use some more support though


 
There is a big difference between PVC and CPVC. Look at Table 6-4 of the UPC code book. CPVC may me used for H&C water distribution, PVC may not. They only allow PVC for a building main water supply. Another thing, gate valves are suppose to be installed in a vertical position.


----------

